# Popping Cork Rod - Lure Wt. Spec



## bill77056 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 6'6" rod with the lure wt. spec 3/16 to 3/8-oz.

If this means that the lure weight should not exceed 3/8-oz then this rod is not suitable for popping cork fishing. The popping cork rig will exceed 1 to 1-1/2-oz.

So, what is the lure specification of the most popular rods used for fishing live shrimp under a popping cork?

What is a good popping cork rod for live shrimp when fishing for speckled trout?

Thanks.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

dont use live bait



but prolly a medium heavy rod


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*poppin rod*

7 ft medium seems to work well. 12# line IMHO


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

When I fish shrimp under a popping cork, the main thing I want is a rod with enough backbone to launch a heavy payload as far as possible, therefore 7' medium heavy action. Also I never "set" the hook. I use a sharp kahle style hook (size depending on the size of the bait) and simply reel like H**l when a trout hits. This results in most hook sets in the corner of the mouth.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

When I use a popping cork I like the comal rattle corks, I use the smaller ones I think they are about 1/2 oz.

My rod is 6'6" and Med Heavy.

I also use the single Kahle style _Gamakatsu hooks... they are awesome.
_


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

bill77056 said:


> I have a 6'6" rod with the lure wt. spec 3/16 to 3/8-oz.
> 
> If this means that the lure weight should not exceed 3/8-oz then this rod is not suitable for popping cork fishing. The popping cork rig will exceed 1 to 1-1/2-oz.
> 
> ...


I don't often use live bait, but when I do, I use an All Star, PRH 7 ft 6 in , designed for lure weights 1/4-1 1/2 oz, line sizes 10-25 lbs, with Almeda rattling corks, a 2 ft fluorocarbon leader tied line to line on clear 15 lb Trilene Big Game line, bait set the appropriate distance below the cork for water depth but no greater than about 5 ft, a kahle hook(no matter the size of the bait) attached to a "Genie swivel'n'link" clip, and a small split shot 6 in above the bait. I also use "Voodoo Dust" from Audubon Aquarium of the Americas(New Orleans) in the live well. Stay safe, my friends.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

bill77056 said:


> I have a 6'6" rod with the lure wt. spec 3/16 to 3/8-oz.
> 
> If this means that the lure weight should not exceed 3/8-oz then this rod is not suitable for popping cork fishing. The popping cork rig will exceed 1 to 1-1/2-oz.
> 
> ...


I don't often use live bait, but when I do, I use an All Star, PRH 7 ft 6 in , designed for lure weights 1/4-1 1/2 oz, line sizes 10-25 lbs, with Almeda rattling corks, a 2 ft fluorocarbon leader tied line to line on clear 15 lb Trilene Big Game line, bait set the appropriate distance below the cork for water depth but no greater than about 5 ft, a kahle hook(no matter the size of the bait) attached to a "Genie swivel'n'link" clip, and a small split shot 6 in above the bait. Stay safe, my friends.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

bill77056 said:


> I have a 6'6" rod with the lure wt. spec 3/16 to 3/8-oz.
> 
> If this means that the lure weight should not exceed 3/8-oz then this rod is not suitable for popping cork fishing. The popping cork rig will exceed 1 to 1-1/2-oz.
> 
> ...


I don't often use live bait, but when I do, I use an All Star, PRH 7 ft 6 in , designed for lure weights 1/4-1 1/2 oz, line sizes 10-25 lbs, with Almeda rattling corks, a 2 ft fluorocarbon leader tied line to line on clear 15 lb Trilene Big Game line, bait set the appropriate distance below the cork for water depth but no greater than about 5 ft, a kahle hook(no matter the size of the bait) attached to a "Genie swivel'n'link" clip, and a small split shot 6 in above the bait. Stay safe, my friends.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Super Dave, I got your message the first two times!*

 In all seriousness, I went to the website for Audubon Aquarium of the Americas and found nothing about the "VooDoo" dust. Tell us more about it. I guess it's a oxygen enhancer?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

yes a stronger action rod like a medium or medium heavy is best suited for throwing corks. A medium works fine for me. a 7 ft medium action rod is a good all aorund rod for most situations. That would be my pick


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't always use "voodoo dust", but when I do, I am drunk


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*MH*

Medium heavy has too much weight IMO

We don't throw bait much anymore either. 
I am often just throwing cajun thunders w. gulps now as bait. When the water is really dirty. When we fished shrimp. I did use the almeda rattlers and you just chunk it into the wind and she'll fly far. A medium heavy just wears out my arm if that is the plan for the day.

i'm talkin bay fishing here. Not jetty


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

fishnstringer said:


> In all seriousness, I went to the website for Audubon Aquarium of the Americas and found nothing about the "VooDoo" dust. Tell us more about it. I guess it's a oxygen enhancer?


Obviously, the edit feature was not working on the first post. lol

Call the Aquarium and ask for someone that can sell you the Voodoo Dust. I bought a couple years supply before Katrina. They use it at the Aquarium or did then. It's a white powder and you use a teaspoon or so per 20 gal. The bait starts acting like a drunk ******* on steroids. You have to be careful when you try and impale the shrimp on the hook that it doesn't impale you on the hook and toss you overboard. Some guys on the Redfish Cup circuit used it too to help the Reds stay alive.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

*Voodoo Dust*

Since I'm such a nice guy, I located Crista's phone number. She is employed by the Aquarium and they still use the Voodoo Dust. You need to call her direct and order the product. Back when I bought it it was $5 per jar and a jar will last a good while. Don't know the current cost.

Audubon Aquarium of the Americas
1 Canal St
NOLA, 70130

$5 per jar-??

Vodoo Dust

Call Christa at 504-378-2651. She's the person to talk to to get the product.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_maybe this can help,I use med.Lt titanium action,I use dat one 4 plastic's,line wt 10 to 12 lbs.For thrown corks,I use med titanium action,12 to 17 lb test line,both rods 7'ft.The reason med action 7'ft,I wanna get some distance & leverage.Now 4 da med.Lt you wanna b able 2 feel ur plastic bounce on da bottom & also control it through da water while u work it.I hope dis helps you some kind of way._


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

i personally use a castaway 6 1/2' med-light poppin rod , 15-17lbs test, 20lb leader khale hook with bait,( also run plastics/jig and tails under it to ) , pinch weight , ..been using same rod for 4/5 years , plenty of backbone yet sensitive enough to fling anything out there... also i like the weighted cajun/rattlin thunder cork,lots of noise, light weight and can fling the livin daylights out of it and outcast almost everyone..corks last seems like forever ,mine have...dont have to worry about not floatin or breaking and will hold up to beatings on the rocks,oysters,boat,piers ,and never broke even on bull reds and sharks... and will hold up big baits for floatin big baits for sharks/reds/kings BTB (found that out last summer)...hope that helps


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Super Dave,*

thanks for your thorough response! I know what a drunk ******* is like (I was raised a few miles west of Vinton, La.), and can only imagine what effect the steroids would have!


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*rod?*

I use a 6'6 medium Castaway as well. Works just fine. Much easier to deal with in a kayak than a 7. Use braid for main line. You can get slack out of line much faster and you sometimes actually feel the hit before you see cork go under. You don't have to stare at cork so intently. Kahle's are great if slack isn't a problem. I have better hookup ratio with #6 trebles when fighting slack due to wind,tides,etc.


----------

